

Continuous Integration Flow - ludofleury
http://testonsteroid.tumblr.com/post/14231829163/continuous-integration-flow

======
conformal
we do continuous integration builds with jenkins, it works very nicely,
especially when working cross platform.

continuous behavioral testing takes more work but should be even more useful
than the integration builds.

~~~
ludofleury
Hey, thanks for your feedback, what's do you mean by continuous behavioral
test instead of integration builds ?

